# Justin Yeager and Evan Twomey In National Geographic!



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey guys, sorry that I haven't been around for a while. I was just going through the April 2007 Nat Geo and in the beginning of the magazine in the Wildlife section there is a small article about scientists in Peru finding _Dendrobates captivus_, which hasn't been seen since 1929. The article talks about how how Justin and Evan along with other grad students and Nat Geo grantee Kyle Summers found the elusive frog. I thought it was really awesome to see their names in here, congrats guys!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Also see here: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26024

I agree: very cool!


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks - but don't forget Jason Brown! It's his photo after all...

-Evan


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Yep, Jason Brown also...is he on DB? I don't think I know him...


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, he has posted a couple times on here. But he is also one of Kyle Summers' students, like Justin and I.

-Evan


----------

